# What shock/tire pump are you using on trails ?



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Heya,

Time has come that my bro as realized his air shock won't adjust by itself and a flat tire can't be fix without air in the new tube... And that he's coming with me on a 2-3-days biking trip with me this weekend... I have beefy tires and coil suspension, so pump was not my problem (but I would suck with a flat, I know), but he has skinny XC tubes with an air shock and he won't make it in case of a flat or shock mis-adjustment for the whole weekend... We have a air pump integrated in our van, but on the trails, nope.

So I went across Jenson website and damn ! I think they stock more pumps then any other thing.

So I saw Topeak pumps were pretty well rated and around $30, but I didn't saw a shock pump that could do well for tires too (I know it's normal), but I know those pumps can do it anyway (with lot of time pumping)...

So I'm looking for a pump with presta/schrader valve, hose, swivel head, etc that can pump up to 150-160psi, that can be attached to frame (water bottle cage size spacing fr mount, you know, standard size), and with a gage (if possible). Around $30 or on sale around that.

So what are you using ? You should have pretty much the same needs as I do, so I guess those pumps are out there.

Thanks,

David


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Bump...

134 views and no answer... Looks like no one is using pumps or what ?

C'mon guys.

David


----------



## Mtb130 (Aug 28, 2011)

I carry two pumps in my pack. Blackburn 2 stage hi volume. And a manitou shock pump. The Blackburn I purchased at my LBS a couple of years ago so I don't remember what I paid for them.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Mtb130 said:


> Blackburn 2 stage hi volume.


FTW. I have 3. The high volume / high pressure switch saves a lot of time and effort. They're pricey compared to cheapo pumps but worth it. Not sure if it would work for a shock, I have a specific pump for that.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I also carry two pumps, a whatever I grab first shock pump and my Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HV. The Lezyne is the absolute nicest pump you can have with you as it inflates quickly and easily and I have a few shock pumps and I'll just grab the first one I see to throw in my pack.

You're dealing with two pump types that couldn't be more different. One is very low volume at a high pressure and the other is a very high volume at a low pressure. I haven't found a pump that can do both well and I don't expect to.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, in fact, what I'm looking for is a good shock pump that can also be used to deal with tire pressure in a worst case scenario. The thing is there's so many pumps out there that I don't know where to start...

Thanks for the suggestions,

David


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

David C said:


> Yeah, in fact, what I'm looking for is a good shock pump that can also be used to deal with tire pressure in a worst case scenario. The thing is there's so many pumps out there that I don't know where to start...
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions,
> 
> David


As I said, that doesn't exist. If you use schrader valve tires and you're willing to pump for a literal hour then a shock pump might get you out of the woods. I'm not sure how well a shock pump would interface with a presta adapter though.

What's wrong with carrying two pumps? It's much less common to need a shock pump on the trail than a tire pump, you could always keep the shock pump in the car and remember to check before you leave the car. I carry a lot of dumb crap with me in my pack and almost all of it comes in handy once in a while. Everything from a shock pump to spoke wrenches can be found in my pack. Yes it's heavy but when you come across someone who needs it, that person is always really glad you were carrying it.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

Same, I carry 2 pumps. One is a 300 psi Pollinator shock pump. It's about a foot long, a bit long, but it fits fine in my camel bak and the nice long stroke makes short easy work of inflating shocks.

And my tire pump, as I have Presta tubes, is a crank bros little thing. 

And I also carry a bunch of extra stuff. You need a tire pump for sure dude, I wouldn't go biking without one. And at least a patch kit and levers; I carry another tube as well as those thing. And a chain tool and chain links, and a spoke wrench, and hex wrenches, and 3 liters of water, and first aid...and...

Well you get the point. I guess I weigh as much as most other riders with my pack on as I'm only 130...


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

Tire and shock pumps are completely different. The shock pump is used to check pressure before I ride and I leave it in the car. If you have a leak on your air shock on the trail, what would you be able to do to fix it?

This is what I have:

Topeak Pocket Shock DXG Bike Pump

Topeak Turbo Morph Bike Pump with Gauge

Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I was thinking more of being able to adjust both tires and shock pressure on the fly, since you can easily deflate, but not inflate. I usually ride to the trail head and I like having my tires pumped up, then when on the trail, I deflate them to what I need and same for adjusting the rear shock depending on the type of terrain. So it would be more of a bigger volume shock pump to simply re inflate my tires to 60psi and to make changes to the shock depending on what I do (pavement, climbing, AM, etc). I have a compressor for the tires in my car already, so I'm seeking a way to simplify my riding by having that pump.

David


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

David C said:


> to simply re inflate my tires to 60psi and to make changes to the shock depending on what I do


Oops, I've been getting trolled. My bad.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's a couple of pumps that claim to be dual purpose, but I agree with the others about getting two pumps....

Buzzy's Cross Pollinator 2N1 Shock Pump at JensonUSA.com

RockShox HP 2-Stage Shock & Tire Pump at Price Point


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Thanks,

The RockShox one looks good.

David


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

i've never needed a shock pump on the trail (knock on wood since I just jinxed myself)... For tires, I think that these are some of the best pumps ever....

Topeak Morph pumps...
Topeak® Cycling Accessories

They are pack sized, but you can use them like a floor pump with the external hose and fold out foot-pad.


----------



## Dave94024 (Dec 18, 2010)

Never needed the shock pump on the trail so I just use the one that came with the bike but it stays in the car.

Blackburn attached to the frame for the trail. 

I don't know how, but the thing that holds the Blackburn pump the frame broke. I was lucky that I saw the pump on the ground and didn't loose the pump. I emailed Blackburn and they mailed me a new one free of charge! :thumbsup:


----------

